# Dante's training log



## Dante (May 17, 2005)

ok, im going to start posting my workouts in here.  you guys have given some great advice, and because of it i think i have made a lot of progress since i joined.  so feel free to critique or ask any questions as they come about...
thanks for your help,
dante

my stats:
age:  24
weight:  184
height:  5'10

ill post my measurements later.

Monday, 5/16/05  

Traps, Delts, Abs.

traps:
   Bar Shrug: 
     *135/20  (*=warm up set)
       225/15
       315/12
       335/10
       355/8
delts:
   Seated DB Press:  
     *40/15-20
      60/12
      70/7
      70/7
      75/5
   One arm DB Raise  (leaning on pole- large rom)
      30/12
      30/10-15/10  (no rest switching db's)
      30/12-15/8
      held 15's at side for as long as i could
   Seated bent db raise  (rear delts)
      25/15
      25/15
      25/15
   Seated machine lateral raise
      40/20
      40/20
      50/15

Abs:
    Flat bench crunch super set with v-ups: 3 sets

it was a pretty good wo..my shoulders were definitely done.

Tonight is legs


----------



## LW83 (May 17, 2005)

G'luck dude


----------



## Dante (May 17, 2005)

thanks man


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 17, 2005)

GOOD LUCK DANTE!!    

And because the guys won't tell you this, I will... you should post some pics !!


----------



## Dante (May 17, 2005)

thanks Cris2Blis!  i have some recent pics in my gallery-ill try to post new ones every month or so.


----------



## Dante (May 17, 2005)

Tues.  5/16/05

Quads, hams, calves

QUADS:

Bar Squats:
1.  135/20
2.  225/15
3.  295/12
4.  315/12
5.  355/6
6.  365/4

2 Leg Press:
1.  360/12  (+ weight of sled)
2.  450/10
3.  450/10

Seated Extensions (old machine, a lot harder than the one at my old gym)
1.  90/12
2.  100/10
3.  100/10

HAMS:

Seated Leg Curl (on hammer strength)
1.  75/12
2.  75/15
3.  75/15

CALVES:

Standing raises  (on cable machine)

1.  350/15
2.  375/12
3.  375/12

Seated raises

1.  100/15
2.  100/15
3.  100/15

good workout, i moved fast and felt good.  

I switched gyms a couple weeks ago from the Y to Worlds.  i cant believe the difference!  this Worlds is one of the first ones franchised from Cali.  its like a land mark.  im so much more motivated to push myself in here.  there are a ton of huge dudes moving around a lot of weight.  today i saw some guy bp 495 for six reps raw!  he wasnt fat either.. id say about 6'2 285.  crazy!  i love this gym!


----------



## Dante (May 19, 2005)

5/18:  took last night off..bi's & tri's tonight...


----------



## Dante (May 19, 2005)

5/19

Tri's & Bi's Super Set

CG PRESS/ BAR CURL

1.  135/12, 70/12
2.  175/10, 80/10
3.  185/8, 100/8
4.  205/5, 110/6

SEATED OVERHEAD DB EXT./ SEATED ALT DB CURLS

1.  65/12, 35/10
2.  75/10, 35/10
3.  80/8, 35/10

PUSH DOWNS/ INCLINE DB CURLS

1.  70/8, 25/12
2.  50/12, 25/12
3.  50/12, 25/12


I usually do 4 ss for these, but today i felt good after 3..also i think my arms are proportionally ahead of the rest of my body so i might lay off for a while.  i need to focus more on my weaknesses.  ive been saying that for a while i need do do somethin about it.


----------



## Dante (May 21, 2005)

*Sat. 5/21/05*

Calves, Chest, Abs

CALVES:

Standing Raises:
1.  250/20
2.  350/15
3.  350/15
4.  375/12

CHEST:

Flat DB Press:
1.  60/15
2.  70/12
3.  80/10
4.  90/6
5.  90/4

Incline DB Press:
1.  60/12
2.  70/10
3.  70/8

Decline Press Hammer Strength Machine:
1.  180/15
2.  230/8
3.  230/8

Flat Bench DB Flies:
1.  40/12
2.  45/10
3.  45/10

Dips:
1.  bw/15
i was pretty tired at this point i couldnt stop  shaking  

Cable Crossover:
4 sets of 15-20 reps 
i was trying to focus on squeezing my inner chest.  outer chest is looking good but inner needs work.

ABS:

SS Flat Bench Crunch with V-ups
3 sets


overall it was a good wo.  i wish i could of pressed more


----------



## Dante (May 21, 2005)

i just posted some pics..i thought i looked alright untill i saw the dude in the gallery before me-- asiansensation  he's a beast!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 21, 2005)

Good DB pressing. Do you use gear, or just do higher volume?


----------



## Dante (May 21, 2005)

thanks.  this is my last couple days of a 4wk cycle of m1t.  i usually wouldnt do that many sets.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 21, 2005)

Dante said:
			
		

> thanks. this is my last couple days of a 4wk cycle of m1t. i usually wouldnt do that many sets.


 Just checking, I was going to say drop the volume if you weren't. Good luck


----------



## Dante (May 21, 2005)

right on


----------



## P-funk (May 21, 2005)

new pics look good.


----------



## Dante (May 21, 2005)

thanks


----------



## Tskull (May 22, 2005)

Good numbers on your DB benches. Good pics also ,you have a good well rounded foundation.

Asiansensation is a IFBB pro, keep working out like you have been and someday he will fear you.


----------



## YourallIwant (May 22, 2005)

Dante said:
			
		

> i just posted some pics..i thought i looked alright untill i saw the dude in the gallery before me-- asiansensation  he's a beast!!!


yeah hes damn fine... but you are alright too you know...
Keep going hard and dont quit.. cant wait to see some progress photos not too far in the future....
Good luck!


----------



## Dante (May 22, 2005)

*5/22/05*

Thanks Tskull & YourallIwant.

OK im stopping my M1t Cycle today.. it was a little less than 4wks at 20mgs.  i took my nolva this mourning, i forgot how nasty that shit is!  im gonna go to the gym this afternoon and do a light back workout.  im planning on taking it easy for about a week and a half.  this last month was pretty intense, i lifted more in pretty much every exercise than i ever have before.

 

im gonna keep my cals up for the next month.


----------



## Dante (May 23, 2005)

*5/23/05*

didnt make it to the gym yesterday..

TRAPS, BACK, CALVES

TRAPS:

DB Shrugs:
1 x 20
2 x 15
1 x 10

BACK:

Bar Rows:
3x 12-15

Pull Downs:
4 x 12-15

Cable Rows:
3 x 12-15

CALVES:

Toe Press--- on leg press machine
1 x 30
3 x 15-20


----------



## Dante (May 25, 2005)

*5/25/05*

Quads & abs

QUADS:

Heavy Bar Squats:
1.  135/20
2.  225/15
3.  315/10
4.  315/10
5.  335/8
6.  365/6

planned on going light but i felt really good today.. it seems like i am really improving on squats.  i wish i could see this kind of progress in bench press.

Hack Squats(light)
1.  90/15
2.  140/12
3.  140/12

Extensions(light)
1.  70/15
2.  70/15
3.  70/15

ABS:

Decline Bench Crunch:
3 sets of 15-25 reps.


nice and easy workout.  ill up the intensity next week..


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 25, 2005)

Dante said:
			
		

> Quads & abs
> 
> QUADS:
> 
> ...


 Nice squats. I'm the same way, my squats always progress more than my bench.


----------



## Dante (May 26, 2005)

*5/26/05*

Tri's & Bi's  Super Sets

CG PRESS:
1.  135/15
2.  155/12
3.  175/10
4.  185/8

ALT DB CURLS
1.  35/12
2.  45/8
3.  45/8
4.  50/5, 35/5


SKULL CRUSHERS:
1.  75/12
2.  85/10
3.  85/10

SPIDER CURLS:
1.  50/12
2.  60/10
3.  60/10


ONE ARM REV CABLE EXTENSIONS
1.  25/15
2.  25/15
3.  25/15

CONCENTRATION CURLS:
1.  35/10 
2.  35/10
3.  30/10

kept it simple- in and out in less than an hour.
good workout  i always like doing arms..so far, i've kept my strength.. 

im gonna start running this weekend.


----------



## Dante (May 27, 2005)

i just went for a 3 mile run.  it felt good, haven???t ran for a while. i dont run on m1t because i can???t take the lower back pain.


----------



## Dante (May 29, 2005)

*05/29/05*

this mourning:
wt. 176.5
arms:  16"
chest:  43" (needs to be bigger)
waist:  32.25" (i tought it was more)
thigh:  23.75"
calf:  15.75"

3 mile run, the weather was perfect- 65& sunny.  now im gonna eat & go lift chest...


----------



## Dante (May 29, 2005)

*5/29/05*

CHEST

incline db press:
1.  50/15
2.  60/12
3.  70/10
4.  75/5(weak)

flat db press:
1.  70/10
2.  70/8
3.  70/8

decline press-hammer strength
1.  180/15
2.  200/12
3.  220/10

cable crossovers:
4 burnout sets 


i felt really weak this workout   probably because of the running before hand..every once and a while i have a really bad chest workout, i hate that!!


----------



## Dante (May 31, 2005)

*5/31/05*

BACK, ABS


WG PULLUPS:
BW  8-10X3

PULLDOWNS:
1.  100/15
2.  130/10
3.  140/10
4.  160/8

1 ARM DB ROWS:
1.  55/15
2.  100/10
3.  110/10
4.  115/8

T BAR ROWS:
1.  75/12
2.  100/12
3.  125/10
4.  150/8

CABLE ROWS:
1.  140/15

ABS:
HANGING LEG RAISES
3 SETS
DECLINE BENCH CRUNCH
3SETS


I felt good today..went really hard on the db rows, after that my back was toast.


----------



## Dante (Jun 1, 2005)

*6/01/05*

3 mile run outside

TRAPS & DELTS

BAR SHRUGS:
1.  225/15
2.  315/10
3.  315/12
4.  315/12
5.  225/12
6.  135/20 BEHIND BACK

SEATED DB PRESS:
1.  45/15
2.  55/12
3.  65/8

SEATED DB LATERAL RAISE:
1.  15/15
2.  20/12
3.  20/12

SEATED BENT DB RAISE:
1.  20/12
2.  20/12
3.  20/12

FRONT DB RAISE:
1.  15/15
2.  20/12
3.  20/12


it might not look like much, but it was an awsome workout i got a really good pump from the db raises.  i'm sure i'm gonna have a hard time lifting my arms tomorrow.


----------



## Dante (Jun 2, 2005)

weight this morning was 173.  i was hopping not to loose that much so quickly, im eating the same.  i guess i was holdin a lot of water weight.


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 2, 2005)

just wanted to say hey  workouts look great! your journal seems so... CLEAN!  great pics too, what a cute couple! good luck w/ everything.


----------



## Dante (Jun 3, 2005)

*6/02/05*

Legs

Bar Squats:
1.  135/15
2.  225/12
3.  315/10
4.  315/8
5.  335/6

Hack Squats:
1.  140/12
2.  180/8
3.  180/8

Extensions:
1.  100/12
2.  110/10
3.  110/10

Seated Calf Raises:
1.  100/15
2.  120/12
3.  120/12

Standing Calf Raises:
1.  300/15
2.  350/12
3.  375/12


----------



## Dante (Jun 3, 2005)

*6/03/05*

3 mi run..great weather


----------



## Dante (Jun 4, 2005)

*6/04/05*

CHEST, CALVES, ABS...

FLAT BENCH DB PRESS:
1.  50/15
2.  70/12
3.  75/10
4.  80/7
5.  85/5

INCLINE DB PRESS:
1.  60/10
2.  65/8
3.  65/8

DECLINE DB FLIES:
1.  35/12
2.  35/12
3.  35/12

CABLE CROSSOVERS:
4 DROP SETS

STANDING CALF RAISES:
1.  300/20
2.  350/15
3.  375/15

ABS:
V-UPS
CRUNCHES ON FLAT BENCH..3 SETS OF EACH 

chest strength is my weak point..i started lifting about 2&1/2 yrs ago.  hopefully it will get better with time..i dont think my chest looks that small campared to the rest of my body..i just cant bp alot. i see guys that look alot smaller moving more weight


----------



## Dante (Jun 4, 2005)

i just posted a couple new pics..i didnt realize how much improvement ive made since ive joined im.  i might not post a lot but im always readin..thanks everyone for all your great info..


----------



## Dante (Jun 6, 2005)

*6/06/05*

Bi's & Tri's Superset

Skullcrushers:
1.  75/12
2.  85/10
3.  85/10
4.  85/10

Bar Curls:
1.  70/12
2.  90/10
3.  100/8
4.  100/8

Seated Over Head Db Ext:
1.  65/12
2.  75/10
3.  75/10

Seated Alt Db Curls:
1.  35/10
2.  35/10
3.  35/10

Pushdowns:
 3 Sets Of 10-15 Rps(not Sure Of The Weight)

Incline Db Curls:
25/10-12 X 3


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 6, 2005)

nice improvement on the pics, and better haircut


----------



## Dante (Jun 6, 2005)

haha, thanks man..


----------



## Dante (Jun 7, 2005)

*6/07/05*

TRAPS, BACK, ABS...

DB SHRUGS:
1.  75/15
2.  100/12
3.  110/10
4.  115/10

BEHIND THE BACK BAR SHRUGS:
1.135/15

DEAD LIFTS
1.  135/15
2.  225/12
3.  275/8
4.  315/5
(it been a while since ive done these  )

TBAR ROWS:
1.  75/12
2.  125/10
3.  150/8

1 ARM DB ROWS:
100/10 X 3

WG PULLDOWNS:
3 SETS OF 10-15RPS

DECLINE BENCH CRUNCH:
3 SETS..


it felt like it was 100 degrees in my gym  ..i was sweatin my ass off, it turned out to be a pretty good wo though..


----------



## Dante (Jun 8, 2005)

*6/08/05*

Delts, Calves

Seated Db Presses:
1.  50/12
2.  60/6
3.  60/7
4.  60/8

Side Lateral Db Raise:
4 X 12-15

Bent Db Raise:
4 X 10-15

Toe Press:
3 X 15-20

Standing Raises:
3 X 15


----------



## Dante (Jun 13, 2005)

*6/13/05*

a couple days off..couldnt wait to get into the gym today..

CHEST, ABS

FLAT DB PRESS:
1.  55/15
2.  70/12
3.  75/10
4.  80/8
5.  85/5

INCLINE DB PRESS:
1.  55/15
2.  60/12
3.  60/12

FLAT DB FLIES:
40/12 X 3

CABLE CROSSOVERS:
4 SETS

DECLINE BENCH CRUNCH
3SETS

V UPS
3 SETS


----------



## Dante (Jun 14, 2005)

*6/14/05*

QUADS, CALVES

BAR SQUATS:
1.  135/15
2.  225/12
3.  275/10
4.  315/8
5.  315/8

LEG PRESS:
1.  270/15
2.  360/10
3.  360/10

EXTENSIONS:
100/12 X 3

STANDING CALF RAISES:
1.  300/20
2.  350/15
3.  375/15
4.  400/15

I haven???t been doing much for my hamstrings.  i always tell myself im gonna do lunges and always end up pussing out    next time...


----------



## Dante (Jun 16, 2005)

*6/16/05*

3 mi run


----------



## Dante (Jun 20, 2005)

*6/20/05*

Traps, Back

Bar Shrugs:
1.  135/20
2.  225/15
3.  315/8
4.  415/8

Dead Lifts
1.  135/15
2.  225/12
3.  275/10
4.  295/8
5.  315/5

1 Arm Db Rows
1.  80/12
2.  100/10
3.  100/10

Pulldowns
3 X 10-12

Cable Rows
3 X 10-12


----------



## TheCurse (Jun 20, 2005)

like a machine.  keep it goin bro.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 20, 2005)

Nice deads. Is there a reason you do trap shurgs before them though? I always found it best to compound lifts first so I get the most I can out of them.


----------



## Dante (Jun 20, 2005)

no real reason.. i usually do them half ass if i wait till the end of my wo.  i like the look of good traps so ive been trying to place more emphasis on them..


----------



## Dante (Jun 22, 2005)

*6/21/05*

DELTS, TRI'S & ABS

SEATED DB PRESS
1.  45/15
2.  55/12
3.  60/8
4.  60/10

STANDING DB LATERAL RAISES
1.  25/12
2.  25/12
3.  25/12-15/8
4.  30/10-15/10

BENT DB RAISES:
25/10 X 3

TRI'S:

SEATED OVERHEAD DB EXT:
1.  55/15
2.  65/10
3.  75/10

CABLE PUSHDOWNS:
12-15 RPS (REG GRIP FOLLOWED BY REVERSE GRIP BURNOUTS) X 3

ABS:
FLAT BENCH CRUNCH SS W/V-UPS X 3


----------



## Dante (Jun 22, 2005)

*6/22/05*

Quads, Calves

Bar Squats:
1.  135/15
2.  225/12
3.  315/10
4.  315/10
5.  335/8

Leg Press:
1.  270/12
2.  360/10
3.  360/10

Ext:
100/10 X 3

Standing Calf Raises:
1.  300/15
2.  350/15
3.  400/15
4.  400/15


----------



## Dante (Jun 28, 2005)

*6/27/04*

weight this morning: 175

CHEST, ABS

FLAT DB PRESS:
1.  50/15
2.  70/12
3.  75/10
4.  80/6
5.  80/6

INCLINE DB PRESS:
1.  55/10
2.  55/10
3.  55/12

INCLINE DB FLIES:
1.  35/12-20/10
2.  35/12-20/10
3.  35/12-20/10

CABLE CROSSOVERS:
4 BURNOUT SETS

ABS:
FLAT BENCH CRUNCH, V UPS..3 SETS


i had less than an hour to workout today, so i had to rush    i felt kinda week, after the flat presses i was struggling.


----------



## Dante (Jun 29, 2005)

*6/28/05*

BACK

DEADLIFTS:
1.  135/15
2.  225/15
3.  295/8
4.  315/6
5.  315/6

PULLDOWNS: 
1.  ?/15
2.  ?/15
3.  160/10
4.  180/6-?/10
(?=LIGHT WEIGHT, CANT REMEMBER HOW MUCH)

LOW ROW- HAMMER STRENGTH MACHINE:
1.  90/12
2.  110/10
3.  110/10

CABLE ROW:
1.  140/12
2.  140/12

DB SHRUGS:
1.  80/12
wanted to do more but i was dieing, my gym isnt air conditioned& i was sweatin my ass off ever since the dead lifts  plus i was running late 
but i'm happy i was at least able to get the deads in


----------



## Dante (Jun 30, 2005)

*6/30/05*

my workouts are gonna be kinda screwed up for the next 5 days    im leaving tonight to go to nyc for the 4th of july weekend i wanna try to get a couple workouts in, but im not sure that'll happen...

oh, updated pics in my gallery..


----------



## Dante (Jul 6, 2005)

*5/05/05*

ok finaly..  

DELTS, TRAPS

BAR SHRUGS:
1.  135/15
2.  225/12
3.  315/10

DB PRESS:
1.  35/15
2.  50/12
3.  60/8
4.  60/4  

STANDING DB LATERAL RAISE(ONE ARM)
1.  25/10..15/10  BOTH SETS IN A ROW W/NO REST
2.  25/10..15/10
3.  25/10..15/10

 

SEATED BENT RAISES:
1.  25/10
2.  25/10
3.  25/10

ABS:
1.  HANGING LEG RAISES..2 SETS
2.  DECLINE BENCH CRUNCH..2 SETS  (1 SET WITH 35LBS. ON CHEST)
3.  V UPS..1 SET

after partying for the last 4 or 5 days..i couldnt wait to get my ass into the gym..got some old school stacker2's so i was feelin good    i just planned a trip to miami for the end of the month so i wanna get in good shape..im going to bust my ass for the next couple weeks..


----------



## Dante (Jul 8, 2005)

*5/07/05*

TRI'S, BI'S, ABS, CALVES...

CLOSEGRIP PRESS SS WITH BAR CURLS:
1.  CGP-135/12..BC-70/112
2.  CGP-155/8..BC-80/10
3.  CGP-165/6..BC-90/8
4.  CGP-175/5..BC-110/8

SKULL CRUSHERS SS WITH ALT DB CURLS:
1.  SC-75/12..DBC-35/10
2.  SC-85/8..DBC-30/10
3.  SC-85/8..DBC-30/10

PUSHDOWNS SS WITH CONCENTRATION CURLS:
1.  PD-?/12..CC-30/10
2.  PD-?/8..CC-25/10
3.  PD-?/8..CC-25/10

ABS:
FLAT BENCH CRUNCHES SS WITH V UPS- 2 SETS

CALVES-STANDING RAISES:
1.  275/20
2.  350/15
3.  400/12
4.  400/12

this was a good wo    i only had about an hour so i took very little rest between sets.


----------



## Dante (Jul 12, 2005)

*7/11/05*

CHEST, CALVES, ABS

FLAT BENCH DB PRESS:
1.  50/15
2.  60/12
3.  75/10
4.  75/10
5.  80/5

INCLINE DB PRESS:
55/10 X 3

DECLINE HAMMERSTRENGTH PRESS
?/8-12 X 3

DECLINE FLIES:
30/10-12 X 3

CABLE CROSSOVERS:
?/ FAILURE X 4

STANDING CALF RAISES:
1.  300/20
2.  375/15
3.  400/12

FLAT BENCH CRUNCHES:
3 SETS

this workout went really well..i was really concentrating on feeling my chest move the weight.


----------



## Dante (Jul 15, 2005)

*7/14/05*

Back, Calves

Wg Pullups
1 X 10

Dead Lifts:
1.  135/15
2.  225/12
3.  275/10
4.  315/6

1 Arm Db Rows:
1.  80/12
2.  100/10
3.  110/8

Close Grip Cable Pulldowns:
3x8-12

Standing Calf Raises:
1.  275/25
2.  350/15
3.  350/15


----------



## Dante (Jul 18, 2005)

*7/15/05*

QUADS/HAMS/ABS

BAR SQUATS:
1.  135/20
2.  225/15
3.  275/10
4.  315/8

DB LUNGES:
1.  35/12
2.  45/10
3.  45/10

ONE LEG PRESS:
1.  70/15
2.  90/12
3.  110/12

EXT:
100/10-12 X 3

SISSY SQUATS:
3 SETS

DEEP HACK SQUATS:
LIGHT WEIGHT  3 SETS/12-15 RPS..

ABS:
FLAT BENCH CRUNCH..3 SETS

i had trouble walking up the stairs after this one


----------



## Dante (Jul 18, 2005)

*7/18/05*

3 mile run outside.


----------



## Dante (Jul 19, 2005)

*7/19/05*

Traps, Delts, Calves, Abs:

Db Shrugs:
1.  90/15
2.  100/12
3.  110/10

Side Lat Raise (db):
1.  30/10-15/10
2.  30/10-15/10
3.  25/10-15/10

Behind Neck Sm Press:
3 X 10-15rps.

Bent Db Raise:
25/10-12 X 3

Standing Calf Raise:
3 X 12-20rps.

Hanging Leg Raise:
3 X 10-15rps

Decline Bench Crunch:
2 Sets..


----------



## Dante (Jul 21, 2005)

*7/20/05*

Tri's, Bi's

Seated Overhead Db Ext:
1.  65/15
2.  75/10
3.  75/10
4.  80/6

Pushdowns:
3 X 10-15

Reverse 1 Arm Cable Ext:
3 X 15-20

Seated Alt Db Curls:
4 X 10-12

Seated Incline Db Curls:
3 X 12-15 

Also Did Some Bar Curls Between Sets..


----------



## Dante (Jul 22, 2005)

*7/21/05*

CALVES, CHEST, CARDIO

SEATED TOE PRESS:
4 X 12-20

SEATED CALF RAISE:
2 X 15

FLAT BENCH DB PRESS:
3 X 8-12

INCLINE SM PRESS:
3 X 10-12

CABLE CROSSOVER:
3 X 12-15

CARDIO:
3 MILE RUN..90 OUTSIDE  

i was struggling..im really noticing a loss of strength due to lowering the carbs and cals in my diet ..cant wait to start bulking in about 2 more weeks


----------



## Dante (Jul 26, 2005)

*7/25/05*

im leaving for miami on thurs morn. this will be my last wo for about a week.  i decided to do a whole body wo..

Deads:
4 x 10-15

Squats:
3 x 10-15

Standing Calf Raises:
2 x 15-20

Seated Alt. DB Curls:
3 x 10

DB Skull Crushers:
3 x 8-10

Decline SM BP:
3 x 10-15

Decline Bench Crunch:
3 x 20

this was an awsome wo   i didnt rest much between sets, was dead afterwords..


----------



## Dante (Aug 2, 2005)

*8/01/05*

Chest, Calves, Abs...

Flat Db Press:
1.  70/10
2.  70/10
3.  70/8  (weak)  

Incline Db Press:
55/10 X 3

Incline Flies:
1.  25/15
2.  30/12
3.  35/12

Cable Crossover:
4 Drop Sets

Decline Hs Press:
2 Sets Of Light Weight

Toe Press:
1.  450/15
2.  540/12
3.  540/12
4.  540/12

Standing Calf Raises:
1.  275/20
2.  350/12
3.  350/15

Decline Crunch W/25 Lbs. On Chest:
3 X 20-25

Hanging Leg Raise:
2 X 10-15


----------



## Dante (Aug 3, 2005)

*8/02/05*

Back

Deads:
4 X 6-15

1 Arm Db Rows:
3 X 10-12

Cable Pulldowns:
3 X 10-15

Seated Cable Rows:
3 X 10


----------



## Dante (Aug 4, 2005)

*8/03/05*

Tri's, Bi's, Abs, Calves

Cg Press:
4 X 6-12

Seated Overhead Db Ext:
3 X 6-10

Cable Pushdowns:
3 X 8-12

1 Arm Reverse Cable Ext:
3 X 15

Bar Curls:
4 X 6-10

Alt Db Curls:
3 X 8-10

Concentration Curls:
2 X 10

Weighted Decline Crunch:
3 X 15-25

Standing Calf Raises:
3 X 15-20


----------

